# freckled goodness



## Emmski

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je suis en train de traduire un article et suis bloquée sur une expression idiomatique.

Voilà ma phrase -

Australia the sunburnt, the free. Australia the land of tuck-shop mums, whipper snippers and *freckled goodness*. (Dans ce contexte-là, "freckled" veut dire "tâches de rousseur"). 

Et ma traduction (j'ai surtout du mal avec "freckled goodness", mais si vous voyez un moyen d'améliorer l'ensemble, n'hésitez pas...) - 

L'Australie, le pays bronzé, libre. Australie, le pays aux "mamans-cantine", aux tondeuses à gazon et ????

Je ne sais vraiment pas m'y prendre! 

Merci bien d'avance,

Emmski


----------



## Novanas

Hello, Emmski.  I think it might help if you try to explain what "freckled goodness" means, because I really haven't a clue myself, and I'm a native English-speaker.  My guess is this is going to be pretty obscure to our francophone friends.  If people understand what is meant, then maybe they can make some suggestions as to how to express it in French.

[...]


----------



## sacha2b

Le pays des jolies rousses ?


----------



## Pongo_01

Est ce qu'on est sûr de "Freckled goodness"? Ce n'est pas "Freckled goddesses"?

"My 2 cents" comme on dit...


----------



## akaAJ

[...]

"Freckled goodness" could stand some explanation.  Assuming it's not a candy bar covered with chocolate sprinkles, I picture the guileless (hah!) face of Tom Sawyer, all honesty and good will.


----------



## Emmski

Salut tout le monde

Thanks for your various comments/suggestions.

[...]

Yes, you're right, I should have provided more context as it's pretty obscure. But AkaAJ is on the money with his interpretation: _I picture the guileless (hah!) face of Tom Sawyer, all honesty and good will._

Freckles are associated with youth, innocence, the outdoors, hence reinforce the notion of a guileless people full of good-will. The article goes on to problematise/question that notion.

Does that help?

Merci mille fois


----------



## Cath.S.

[...]

freckled goodness... hum...
_de la vertu au minois ponctué d'éphélides/de t*a*ches de rousseur_?


----------



## Elle Paris

quelques suggestions:

aux visages tachetés de rousseurs propres sur soi...

aux visages d'anges saupoudrés de tâches de rousseurs.

aux taches de rousseurs proprés et bien comme il faut.

a la bonté/bienseillence aux taches de rousseurs


----------



## Cath.S.

Elle Paris said:


> quelques suggestions:
> 
> aux visages* tachetés de rousseurs* propres sur soi...
> 
> aux visages d'anges saupoudrés de t*a*ches de rousseurs.
> 
> aux taches de rousseurs propr*ette*s et bien comme il faut.
> 
> a la bonté/*bienséance* aux taches de rousseurs


_Bienséance _is quite a good choice but the rest of the sentence is a bit clumsy (no offence meant!).


----------



## Meille

Attention: Taches de rousseurs.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je ne comprends pas bien ce _frekled goodness_... (sans parler des _tuck-shop mums _! Mamans-cantines ? C'est quoi, ça ? )

C'est censé exprimer quoi ? La candeur ? La bonne nature des gens ? Et les taches de rousseur, est-ce qu'elles symbolisent quelque chose de spécial en Australie ? 
[...]

Bref, quelqu'un essaie de me réexpliquer ?


----------



## Meille

Karine,
I think you've got it exactly when you say: ce freckled goodness... C'est censé exprimer quoi ? La candeur ? La bonne nature des gens ?
[...]


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée d'arriver en retard à la fête...

Si je fais une recherche "*freckled goodness*", je le vois associé à des noms comme ceux de Rachael Ray, Bar Refaeli, Anna Friel et même Lindsay Lohan...

Et sous "google images", je trouve *ces photos*. 

Je ne suis donc pas convaincue de « bonne nature candide ». Je penche plutôt pour « jolies rousses », comme sacha2b. 

Note : je souligne en passant que bien qu'ailleurs, ce soit vieilli, au Québec on dit d'une personne « au visage ponctué de taches de rousseur » qu'elle est... _rousselée_. 

Ce qui pourrait donner : _Jolies frimousses rousselées_


----------



## LMorland

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Nico, j'avais vu aussi ces photos, mais alors que fais-tu de l'explication tomsawyeresque d'akaAJ ?


Karine, if I may jump in, here's what I (as a native speaker of American English) think:

If this question had been posed 10 years ago, I would have agreed with akaAJ that the idea of an innocent (although Tom Sawyer was not so innocent, really) freckled boy might embody the idea of goodness in freckled form.  The famous American painter Norman Rockwell was fond of painting such types.

However! It's 2010, and since I am the godmother to two teenaged boys, I know that the phrase *"x goodness" *is popular among younger people these days. For example, my grilled-cheese sandwiches are declared to be "cheesy goodness".  And here's a photo I found on Flickr entitled *"sticky, yummy, juicy goodness".*

So I am convinced that the source of the _freckled goodness _found on Australian beaches must be (as Pongo_01 suggested) _freckled goddesses: _that is, *the gorgeous descendants of red-headed Irish colonists.*

Karine, cela t'aide ? 

(By the way, Nico, the Google photo link is a bit misleading: it's Anna Friel and Lindsey Lohan who appear to be the embodiments of "freckled goodness" -- the rest of the photos are simply on the same pages as the ones of those two freckled women.)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci LMorland ! 
Après tes explications, je suis convaincue donc qu'on parle alors bien de beautés aux _pites _de rousseur !  (_pites _= taches chez moi).
J'espère surtout que ça aidera Emmski pour sa traduction, car pour moi c'était juste de la curiosité.


----------



## Nicomon

À mon tour de te remercier, LMorland. Je n'aurais pas su l'expliquer aussi bien, mais je le comprends comme toi. 

Goodness as in "yummy good looking" (dans la bouche d'un « macho »).

Dommage que *rousselé* (lien vers l'entrée du TLFI) ne soit plus un adjectif à la mode... parce que « _beautés rousselées_ », ça rime. 

(good point about the pictures... it didn't occur to me, in the wee hours of the morning).


----------



## Elle Paris

Quand est ce que cette pièce à traduire a-t-elle été écrite?


----------



## Emmski

Bonjour, 

Merci bien pour toutes vos idées - je vois que ce fil a suscité pas mal d'intérêt!

Pour éclairer quelques petits malentendus -

- 'Freckled goodness' n'a rien avoir ni avec des beautés qui se trouvent aux plages australiennes, ni des femmes fatales hollywoodiennes 

- Je reviens encore à l'interprétation de akaAJ - le terme désigne (dans ce contexte, un contexte que je comprends bien puisque j'ai écrit l'article originel moi-même la semaine dernière!) des gens candides, de bonne nature. Les tâches de rousseur sont censées évoquer la fraîcheur et innocence associées à la jeunesse etc, et vu qu'on est le 'continent brûlé'...elles sont assez communes

-L'article est écrit sur un ton sarcastique (d'où le 'smarmy ad-speak') et vise à interroger la mythologie nationale selon laquelle nous sommes un peuple détendu, simple, accueillant. Il se porte surtout sur le traitement des réfugiés en Australie...

Voilà. 

Merci encore pour vos réponses, j'espère que mes explications ont réussi à clarifier un peu le contexte


----------



## yourmindisaradio

I'm quite familiar with the "x goodness" construction in question here, but considering the overall tone and style (and subject matter... it seems to me that uses of "x goodness" tend to be food and drink related) of the rest of the sentence, it didn't even occur to me to understand "goodness" in this way, and for what it's worth I'm completely convinced of its meaning as "bonne nature candide" as Cath S. suggested.


----------



## Nicomon

Well then, I stand corrected. 

I'll blame it on Google, with sentences such as  





> Curvacious *freckled goodness*! Yum!!!
> Need some *freckled goodness* in your life? Look no further, cause Bar Refaeli is here


 for misleading me into believing that "freckled goodness" was used to mean "freckled beauties".

Je ne sais pas trop comment l'associer à "_freckled_", et ce n'est pas un mot que j'utiliserais spontanément, mais que pensez-vous de _*bonhomie* ("good naturedness")_ pour traduire "_goodness_", dans le contexte?


----------



## Emmski

Nicomon tu as tout à fait raison - 'freckled goodness' peut être employé dans ces cas (pour indiquer des 'beautés' comme Bar Rafeli) - il s'agit du contexte. Comme a dit Karine_F, le terme se prête à de nombreuses connotations. 

Désolée de ne pas avoir précisé que j'étais l'auteur de ce vilain article, mais je n'aurais jamais pu croire que le terme susciterait autant de débat - yes stupid me! (En plus le décalage horaire m'a empêchée de revenir sur le site plus tôt...) En tout cas j'en ai tiré une bonne leçon - à partir d'aujourd'hui, je tiens à déclarer tout cas d'auto traduction


----------



## Nicomon

[...]

Pour ce qui est de _freckled goodness_, il me semble qu'on pourrait laisser tomber "freckled", puisqu'en général les personnes rousses ont des taches de rousseur. _Goodness, _que j'associe (à tort ou à raison) à _good naturedness_ me fait aussi penser à _gentillesse/amabilité_.

_Gentilles frimousses rousselées?_ (ce serait compris, non?)

Sinon, on revient à la solution de Cath :_ vertu au minois ponctué de taches de rousseur..._ sauf que _vertu_ me semble un peu « trop ».


----------



## Elle Paris

OK The goodness of freckled seems yet to be defined.
If it were American freckled goodness it would denote the wholesomeness that we all have the nostalgia for and about...back to the days of neighbors helping out and welcoming newcomers with homemade Apple Pies- the whole thing represented by Norman Rockwell paintings back when Americans were already sensing that our "freckled goodness" was waning, when we were trying to hold on to it through greeting cards and nostalgic movies. So are we still trying to define "freckled goodness" or find a translation for it in French? Perhaps France's freckled goodness dates back a bit further to before Nazi occupation, and it would not be freckled but something else. So my mind goes back to the midinette with her dimpled plump cheeks and the dances in the guingettes and other freckled goodness type places when Arletty still rode bicylces with Marilyn Monroe's future boyfriend and when Edith Piaf types still sang in the streets and courtyards to catch coins thrown from upper windows...or when Auguste Renoir painted and when Jean Renoir made movies; France's goodness was never freckled. La joie de vivre d'antan? La joie de vivre joufflue d'autrefois? Que sais-je? Qu'en sais-je?!!
So, warm and fuzzy/ wholesomeness/ goodness/nostalgia must be rethought in French and found from that angle.


----------



## Elle Paris

J'aime bien "simplcité"...because it is not "simplicity"...it is uncomplicated sweetness or sweet uncomplicatedness; so  "simplicité aux joues roses" could very well be the French equivalent of "freckled goodness".


----------



## LMorland

[...]

By the way, Emmski, when you "confirmed" akaAJ's suggestion (in Post #6) that *freckled goodness *meant "guileless ... honesty and good will" we thought that you were still just guessing yourself. [That might have been the proper moment to admit that you were the author of the English text.] So we kept on working at the problem, assuming (or at least I did) that you were a professional translator grappling with the thorny problem of trying to deduce the meaning of the original text.

I think that Elle Paris  was right on the money when she suggested that *you should forget the freckles entirely*, that "warm and fuzzy/ wholesomeness/ goodness/nostalgia must be rethought in French and found from that angle." Nicomon's suggestion of _simplicité_ sounds good to me, but I'm not a native speaker... Elle's  phrase, _simplicité aux joues roses_ -- why not try that?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

Sorry, I'm late to the party! [...] Am I on a right track if I suggest "bonnes bouilles" or "mines réjouies" ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Je ne voudrais pas être plus royaliste que la reine , cependant je ne vois pas en quoi une référence explicite à des taches de rousseur serait plus gênante ou moins pertinente en français qu'en anglais des antipodes. 

Il n'est pas question que je sache d'adapter le texte comme s'il était écrit à propos de la France, c'est pourquoi je ne trouve pas ce type d'argument vraiment fondé :


			
				Elle Paris said:
			
		

> Perhaps France's freckled goodness dates back a bit further to before  Nazi occupation, and it would not be freckled but something else.


----------



## akaAJ

Inasmuch as freckles and sunburn are associated with fair skin, why not go whole hog and mingle the outback with la France profonde with "l'innocence de nos chères têtes blondes" ???  (see Emmski's comments on the tone of her article).

[...]


----------



## Elle Paris

Cath.S. said:


> Je ne voudrais pas être plus royaliste que la reine , cependant je ne vois pas en quoi une référence explicite à des taches de rousseur serait plus gênante ou moins pertinente en français qu'en anglais des antipodes.
> 
> Il n'est pas question que je sache d'adapter le texte comme s'il était écrit à propos de la France, c'est pourquoi je ne trouve pas ce type d'argument vraiment fondé :


 
Certes, les français ont, dans plusieurs régions, des taches de rousseurs. Cependant il ne s'agit en rien de cela, ou plutôt de celles là. Il s'agit de traduir ce qu'éxprime l'auteur; l'auteur qui, en réalité ne parle pas de taches de rousseurs, donc bien que l'on ne cherche pas a traduire pour faire comme s'il était à propos de la France, il faut traduir à fin d'etre compris. "La simplicité aux bonnes joues roses" pourait traduir et le style de l'auteur et ce que l'auteur veut dire sans pour autant obliger le lecteur francophone de passer par Tom Sawyer et Norman Rockwell (pour en arriver à Hanging Rock!) puisqu'il s'agit de une simplicité desuete/perdue d'autrefois quand on ne fermait pas les portes à clef, ni en Amerique, ni en France... et ce que l'auteur depeint comme existant encore en Australie. On ne peut traduir mot à mot quand il s'agit non pas d'une chose mais d'une image ou impression, ou bien d'une expression idiomatique.


----------



## Cath.S.

Emmski,
qu'en penses-tu ?
Convient-il de gommer ces taches ?


----------



## Emmski

ElleParis I think that what you're suggesting makes a lot of sense. If the term is incapable of being translated more or less word for word and maintaining its meaning, it's necessary to find an alternative. Many thanks for your suggestion. 

As to whether or not it is incapable of maintaining its meaning - I don't know enough about the history of freckles in France (if we can put it that way!) to make a call on that...but thanks to all for your imput, it's given me a lot to think about.


----------



## Emmski

CathS - 
Emmski,
qu'en penses-tu ?
Convient-il de gommer ces taches ? 


Tout à fait!!!!


----------



## Nicomon

Elle Paris said:


> France's goodness was never freckled.


 May be not... but I thought Emmski was talking about Australian stereotypes. How did France come into the picture? 

So while I agree (see #32) that we can get away with "freckled" (especially since there isn't an equivalent adjective in French, other than in Canada where we still say « _rousselé_ ») and while I don't have the solution either, I'm not at all convinced that «_ simplicité aux joues roses_ » is appropriate.

Emmski wrote earlier 





> ... et vise à interroger la mythologie nationale selon laquelle nous sommes un peuple détendu, simple, accueillant.


 And this, to me, rhymes more with _amabilité/gentillesse/sourire/bonne humeur/cordialité/affabilité..._ and the less usual_ bonhomie._

So far, I prefer Punky Zoé's more neutral suggestions of « _mines réjouies / bonnes bouilles_ ».


[...]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Tout cela me fait penser aux « filles aux joues rouges » de la chanson de Stone et Charden « Made in Normandie »...


----------



## Elle Paris

If you read the whole thread you would see that the question is not how to translate the _words "_freckled goodness" but how to translate what the author (Emmski soi-meme) is getting at without having to go through the sociological history of all the anglophone countries and that of France, not to mention of the social evolution of all the other francophone countries, to finally arrive at what the author is trying to convey: that in Australia one can still find that freckled goodness that the UK, and the USA once had... that wholesome neighborly humaness... however, the French having a different culture as well as history, could not possibly understand a word for word translation. Therefore, one must look for words which portray the image that the author wishes to convey.


----------



## Nicomon

For the record, I did read the whole thread - as I'm sure the other participants did, too - and I do get it. 

Je dis simplement que pour moi - et cela n'engage que moi - _simplicité aux joues roses_ n'est pas la solution idéale...   

To me, "wholesome neighborly humaness" as you put it, just doesn't rhyme with _simplicité._.. but rather any of the other synonyms that I wrote two posts above.

Now, I'm really signing off this thread... I think.


----------



## Elle Paris

Very interesting! When I arrived in France in 1969, I was surprised that the French repeatedly said that they liked me because I was "simple" and they liked my freckled goodness/''simplicité"...at first, I thought they found me "simple-minded/simplet" but no, they meant that I was real, with genuine old-fashioned straight from the shoulder friendliness...that what they saw was what they got and that there were no games on my agenda. That is how I learned the French meaning of "simplicité'' being even more than the opposite of complicated and/or devious.


----------



## Nicomon

This will be my last contribution. Don't get me wrong, Elle. I understand what you mean by « _simplicité_ » but I can't help it... I don't associate the word with "_goodness_"... which could simply mean that I don't know the exact definition of "goodness". 

Your last post brings to mind ideas like « _authenticité_ » or « _franche spontanéité _», as per this definition of 
« authentique » : 





> Qui témoigne de la sincérité profonde de qqn, de son intégrité. Sa conduite, sa passion est authentique.
> [Par extension]Sincère, intègre. Une personne authentique.


 As found googling :
- Les *Australiens* font preuve d'une grande *authenticité* et par conséquent, la meilleure attitude que vous puissiez adopter est de rester naturel.

- L'Australie tire sa force à la fois de ses immensités, de sa nature exeptionnelle et en grande partie intacte et de la *spontanéité* des *australiens**.*


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut à tous. 

De toutes les propositions pour traduire _goodness _tout seul (je laisse tomber les taches de rousseur ou leur équivalent culturellement correct pour l'instant ) une de celles de Nicomon figure parmi mes préférées: _gentillesse_.
Authenticité, simplicité etc. peuvent en être des formes.
Mais on peut être un parfait salopard tout en restant authentique. 

Sinon, j'aime bien _bonne tête/bouille_ (cf. le message 37 de PZ) ; choisir ce genre de terme dispense d'ailleurs d'avoir à rendre _freckled_, chacun étant libre d'imaginer le visage en question selon ses propres images d'Épinal sociales.


----------



## Elle Paris

There is a snag here with "gentillesse" as the French seem to think being gentille is being (excuse my French ;-) con/an easy (stupid) mark.
I thought gentillesse would work too but my friends say "non".


----------



## Cath.S.

Elle,_ gentil_ may have both meanings, depending on the tone of voice you use and the general context, but _gentillesse _is never ambiguous imhnso*.

_*native speaker opinion, not "non-smoker" _


----------



## LMorland

Nicomon said:


> Incidentally, LMorland... I didn't suggest _simplicité_; it just happens to be in the list of synonyms under _bonhomie = good naturedness_.


Nicomon -- sorry to have misinterpreted you: I'm just on the side of finding an equivalent expression that would make instant sense for Francophones to understand (and it needs to be _instantaneous, _because it comes amidst other double-barreled expressions at the beginning of a presumably long article).

But you're a professional translator, so you know that as well or better than I.  And as such I take your admonitions seriously.

Incidentally, I still feel that the original English should have been something on the order of freckled-faced wholesomeness (not "freckled goodness" which I hope I've established [see post #30] occupies another register entirely).
Ex: The band maintains a kind of Amish/country plain look which fits well with their red headed, freckle-faced wholesomeness.​However, if I were to find a synonym for the original English expression in Emmski's article, I might do away with the freckles entirely and choose instead the phrase* open-faced good nature.*

Is this notion conveyed by* simplicité *or _*gentillesse* _?  As a non-native speaker, I am not in a position to say.
[...]


----------

